
Reading Notes on Braudel's “Civilization and Capitalism” - blast
https://fantasticanachronism.com/2020/01/31/reading-notes-civilization-capitalism/
======
leg100
Appears to be a summarisation of its content without critique.

Funnily that's what I found with Braudel himself: describing what happened not
why.

Regardless, a bloody good read.

~~~
throwawaybbb
To quote Feynman: explaining how something happens makes the why irrelevant.

~~~
monadic2
Feynman did not deal with humans. Knowing that Lincoln was killed with a
bullet does not lessen the value of why he was killed.

------
gumby
Although I’m not a huge fan of Cowan this was a good call. Braudel will change
your perspective.

You can clearly see the influence of Bloch who really could be credited with
the creation of modern history and historiography. He took a view of complete
engagement with history, joining the resistance being, in his mind, itself
being part of the historical process (he wrote his last book on the run). His
death at the GP hands of the gestapo was tragic.

------
crocodiletears
I hadn't heard of these books before, though skimming the summary, I'd very
much like to read them -or the first volume at the very least.

But the content and size of the volumes strikes me as the sort that requires
continuous engagement to be of most use.

If anyone's interested in forming a book club around this, feel free to email
me at hn(αt)crocodiletears.cc

------
Bayart
Braudel's three tomes are a monument of historical writing. It's too bad
they're also far too expensive, at least in French. There hasn't been a
reprint in 20 years.

~~~
gumby
He is so widely studied that there are often copies in used bookshops.

------
jonnykim98
Reminds me of Vaclav Smil

------
woodandsteel
What a fantastic article.

